# BBox Sensation Fibre - Problèmes de déconnexion



## Ax6 (18 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Après quelques recherches sur le forum (et ailleurs), je n'ai pas trouvé de solutions à mon problème. 

Depuis 3 semaines, j'ai migré des Bbox fibres vers la Bbox sensation Fibre de Bouygues télécom.
Avant je n'avais aucun soucis, mais depuis le changement de box j'ai des déconnexions intempestives en wifi et Ethernet. Voici l'ensemble de mes tests pour permettre à un expert en configuration de m'aider _(je suis sûr qu'un Hermite expert en routeur se cache sur le forum)_

Symptômes : TV + Téléphone aucun soucis, par contre toutes les 5/10/15 minutes aléatoirement j'ai des déconnexions. (Que ce soit sur PS3 jeux en réseau, sur macbook, iPad, iPhone, tout ce qui est connecté est impacté au même moment)

- D'abord j'ai appelé le 611 afin qu'ils vérifient l'état de ma ligne; conclusion ligne correcte.
- Je pense alors à un problème matériel, je ping la box en illimité, et effectivement j'ai des pertes de paquets, et des variations dans les temps de réponses, 2-3ms puis des monté à 100-500ms et ensuite ça revient à 2-3ms et des pertes de paquets entretemps.
- Je change par acquis de conscience le cryptage (WEP - WPA - sans cryptage) en b/g/n puis en b/g... Rien ne change...
- Je décide de brancher le câble Ethernet et j'obtiens les même résultats, avec des pertes de paquets également. 
- J'appelle à nouveau le 611 qui m'accorde un changement de Bbox.
- Retour de la boutique bouygues avec une Bbox Sensation flambant neuve et rebelote, déconnexions et pertes de paquets...

Soit j'ai pas de chance et j'ai encore une box foireuse, soit c'est un problème de firmware ou configuration. Je penche pour la seconde solution.

J'ai d'ailleurs vu à droite et à gauche que certains rencontré des problèmes similaires... mais sans jamais avoir de réponses... 

Quelqu'un aurait-il rencontré ce soucis (avec la Bbox ou avec un routeur autre) et aurait trouvé une solution pour éviter ces problèmes ?

Ou tout simplement aurait des pistes pour empêcher ça ? (autre que d'acheter un routeur à coller au cul de la bbox sensation... car j'ai pris la sensation pour n'avoir qu'une seule box chez moi)


----------



## Ax6 (19 Septembre 2013)

Je reviens pour faire part de mes derniers essais (non concluants) :
- J'ai forcé l'ip liée à chacun de mes appareils (concordance avec les adresses mac) mais le soucis est toujours là.
- J'ai déconnecté tous mes appareils iOS, mais le macbook continue d'avoir des trous dans la connexion avec la box (toujours par test ping)

Je ne sais pas quoi faire pour stabiliser la communication entre la Bbox Sensation et mes appareils connectés...

EDIT : Problème en cours de résolution apparemment : https://lafibre.info/bbox-fibre-internet/resolu-pertes-de-paquets-probleme-mac-arp/


----------

